#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Energy eigen values of a particle in a potential well of inﬁnite  in engineering physics 1 download lecture notes

## abhishek katiyar

Consider a particle trapped in a potential well of inﬁnite depth and  width L. A particle in this potential is completely free i.e., potential  energy is zero, except at the two ends (x = 0 and x = L), where an  inﬁnite force prevents it from escaping;





  Similar Threads: Relation between group velocity and particle velocity in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Extension to electron particle-davisson and german experiment in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Wave-Particle Duality in engineering physics 2 classroom notes download principle of holography in engineering physics 1 lecture notes download Relativistic Energy in engineering physics 1 free lecture notes download

----------

